# Don Jose Turbo Cigar Review - It tasted pooopy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually shove cheap cigars up my butt before I smoke them. I did that, then I noticed the cigar tasted like crap and had a bean on the end of it...

Read the full review here: Don Jose Turbo Cigar Review - It tasted pooopy


----------

